
Further commodification of the hiring practice – cash for successful interviews - analystknock
Interviewing.io is a company built around offering anonymous interview services, which could turn into further (non-anonymous) interviews &amp; job offers with tech companies. Many such companies offer referral bonuses if you refer somebody to the platform that then is hired. They are now offering a $50 referral bonus each time somebody you refers <i>passes</i> an interview . This seems like an outrageous escalation of the commodification of the interviewing and hiring process. What to do you think?<p>The referral is limited to referrals for &quot;senior engineers based in North America&quot; - I assume because this is a more desirable and smaller population than the new college grads that mostly populate these platforms. Have we seen this kind of differentiation elsewhere?<p>This information was sent to current members of the platform but there is no associated press release for the public.
======
analystknock
Since I might as well try and take advantage of this while I can, if any of
you are senior engineers based in North America, here is my own referral link:
[https://iio.sh/r/otIS](https://iio.sh/r/otIS). I'm new to the community -
read the guidelines but if this goes against some unspoken rule I will
graciously remove it!

